# The importance of achieving orgasm



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

So how important is having an orgasm when having sex? Can you have good sex without it?

Some here say they and their partner have them all the time while others say its not every time.

Does having or not having an O make the difference between good and bad sex and does that differ from men to women?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

It's a different answer for every person.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't really see how I could not have an orgasm during sex...  My wife always did too... maybe we were lucky (in that respect, I mean... )


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

It is important, but not mandatory. During a full blown sex session it would be rare for one or both of us to not orgasm, but if we don't it isn't a big deal. Sometimes we engage in sexual intercourse, but just for a short period of time, not enough for either of us to orgasm. Nearly every day after we shower together I will put lotion on my wife and I will often slowly penetrate her. We will just enjoy being "coupled". It is part of our daily intimacy. Sometimes it will turn into more. Many times we just kiss, tell each other how much we love each other, I'll pull out and we get dressed. It sets up some sexual tension for later that day or evening.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

a crap shoot if my wife does. It’s nice but I quit worrying about her getting Big O. She doesn’t focus on that. So I don’t. Me? Probably batting .990 career. Being super tired I noticed I sometimes fall short

any Sex is good Sex!


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So how important is having an orgasm when having sex? Can you have good sex without it?


Very important. Maybe.



FloridaGuy1 said:


> Does having or not having an O make the difference between good and bad sex


I imagine a person (especially a male) could easily have "bad" sex and still have an orgasm. In fact, there are tons of male posters on here who are dealing with starfish or duty sex. I assume they are having orgasms, otherwse why bother? 

Can also imagine a person ( most likely female ) having a wonderful session in their mind and for one reason or another climb the mountain but not get to the peak. For most men, an orgasm kinda "comes" automatically. It took me months of training to avoid popping too soon.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So how important is having an orgasm when having sex? Can you have good sex without it?
> 
> Some here say they and their partner have them all the time while others say its not every time.
> 
> Does having or not having an O make the difference between good and bad sex and does that differ from men to women?


I put more importance on it than I should but it's on my wife's, not mine.

I can be perfectly happy and satisfied when I'm not even touched at all and all I do is go down on my wife, and she gets off. Sometimes it's all I have an interest in doing. It can take an hour but I don't care. It's not a big deal to her if she doesn't, and they are so weak that it doesn't make a difference anyway, but she knows I'll be disappointed so that makes her feel like it was bad.

It doesn't happen often but I can have good sex without getting off. If I can't get off because the sex is bad (which does happen), then it's bad sex but the orgasm has nothing to do with it.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

It’s gotta be exceptionally bad sex for me not to orgasm.

Following that logic, I’ve had some exceptionally bad sex more than a few times.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Very important. Maybe.
> 
> 
> I imagine a person (especially a male) could easily have "bad" sex and still have an orgasm. In fact, there are tons of male posters on here who are dealing with starfish or duty sex. I assume they are having orgasms, otherwse why bother?
> ...


Starfish sex, the term always make me smile. It's so true at times, ain't it?


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

LATERILUS79 said:


> It’s gotta be exceptionally bad sex for me not to orgasm.
> 
> Following that logic, I’ve had some exceptionally bad sex more than a few times.


How about the time - we'd be going on a while - when she asked "are you done yet?" Facing rapid erection loss, I was able to cross the finish line despite that incredibly rude comment.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> How about the time - we'd be going on a while - when she asked "are you done yet?" Facing rapid erection loss, I was able to cross the finish line despite that incredibly rude comment.


I got that comment often….. 20 seconds into sex. Took a lot of effort to block out how disgusting my exwife treated me in order to orgasm. Lots of concentration, but I did it anyway. Had to. If I didn’t orgasm then there was a good chance sex would be taken away for months.

ugh. Hard to look back now at the crap I used to put up with.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I got that comment often….. 20 seconds into sex. Took a lot of effort to block out how disgusting my exwife treated me in order to orgasm. Lots of concentration, but I did it anyway. Had to. If I didn’t orgasm then there was a good chance sex would be taken away for months.
> 
> ugh. Hard to look back now at the crap I used to put up with.


Man, that’s awful. That night, i made it clear she was to never say that again. She has not.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Man, that’s awful. That night, i made it clear she was to never say that again. She has not.


It was awful. I have to laugh - if she still reads here, she is going to get an eyeful. I’ve been getting requests to update my thread. Tell the story of what really happened. 

she’s Not gonna like that! 😂 her reputation is the most important thing in her life. She won’t like the numerous comments that say, “oh my God! She was awful! How did you put up with that?!” I’m sure she will do some mental gymnastics to still figure out a way to make me the bad guy.

at least she has all the feminists (exwife is one as well). I fully expect to hear all the comments like “she didn’t owe you sex!” Or “all you ever cared about was sex! That’s just so mean!!!” 😂


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Starfish sex, the term always make me smile. It's so true at times, ain't it?


I have never experienced it. But know what the term means.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> I have never experienced it. But know what the term means.


Now and then.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> I have never experienced it. But know what the term means.


Consider yourself a lucky man. It can get worse than starfish sex, but it’s pretty damn bad. Makes you feel like trash.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Consider yourself a lucky man. It can get worse than starfish sex, but it’s pretty damn bad. Makes you feel like trash.


Pretty much


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

BigDaddyNY said:


> It is important, but not mandatory. During a full blown sex session it would be rare for one or both of us to not orgasm, but if we don't it isn't a big deal. Sometimes we engage in sexual intercourse, but just for a short period of time, not enough for either of us to orgasm. Nearly every day after we shower together I will put lotion on my wife and I will often slowly penetrate her. We will just enjoy being "coupled". It is part of our daily intimacy. Sometimes it will turn into more. Many times we just kiss, tell each other how much we love each other, I'll pull out and we get dressed. It sets up some sexual tension for later that day or evening.


I really enjoy that sexual tension, maybe more than orgasm. Sometimes I'm annoyed at having orgasm as a goal and not being able to just cruise and enjoy.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

When I have sex, I want to experience everything about being with my partner and find enjoyment in that. I don't need to have any specific "goal", except to be fully WITH him and make him feel good, and to allow him to make me feel good.
Orgasms are only one part of the whole experience.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So how important is having an orgasm when having sex? Can you have good sex without it?
> 
> Some here say they and their partner have them all the time while others say its not every time.
> 
> Does having or not having an O make the difference between good and bad sex and does that differ from men to women?


For my wife and I, orgasm is a small part of the overall experience. If I had to guess, I would say I'm finishing about 50% of the time, and about the same for wife. There's definitely no pressure for either to finish and that's not our goal. If it happens, great, if not, not a problem. I've never been with a woman who finishes every time, however, on the internet, one would be led to believe every husbands wife has multiple orgasms every time. I call BS. Even if you THINK she is finishing every time, or she's telling you she's finishing every time, she's not, I can promise that.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

LATERILUS79 said:


> It was awful. I have to laugh - if she still reads here, she is going to get an eyeful. I’ve been getting requests to update my thread. Tell the story of what really happened.
> 
> she’s Not gonna like that! 😂 her reputation is the most important thing in her life. She won’t like the numerous comments that say, “oh my God! She was awful! How did you put up with that?!” I’m sure she will do some mental gymnastics to still figure out a way to make me the bad guy.
> 
> at least she has all the feminists (exwife is one as well). I fully expect to hear all the comments like “she didn’t owe you sex!” Or “all you ever cared about was sex! That’s just so mean!!!” 😂


It’s about mutual enjoyment, at least here in our house.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Orgasm for me is bonus, not required. It is the act that I am happy with. Contrary to what mbgi said. Wife always has multiples during our ~45 min-1hr session. At least 5 before I can get there if I do. Roll over and rest a bit then she will start round 2. I usually do not reach the point on 2nd round, but she will get 3-4 more. She orgasms pretty quickly and easily from PIV. She likewise enjoys the closeness, the orgasms are just the icing I pun on her cake. 😋 One reason I am a blessed man and count myself favored.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Even if you THINK she is finishing every time, or she's telling you she's finishing every time, she's not, I can promise that.


You can't promise that for EVERY woman!!! Lol!!


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

bobert said:


> I put more importance on it than I should but it's on my wife's, not mine.
> 
> I can be perfectly happy and satisfied when I'm not even touched at all and all I do is go down on my wife, and she gets off. Sometimes it's all I have an interest in doing. It can take an hour but I don't care. It's not a big deal to her if she doesn't, and they are so weak that it doesn't make a difference anyway, but she knows I'll be disappointed so that makes her feel like it was bad.
> 
> It doesn't happen often but I can have good sex without getting off. If I can't get off because the sex is bad (which does happen), then it's bad sex but the orgasm has nothing to do with it.


What makes it bad sex?


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Mybabysgotit said:


> For my wife and I, orgasm is a small part of the overall experience. If I had to guess, I would say I'm finishing about 50% of the time, and about the same for wife. There's definitely no pressure for either to finish and that's not our goal. If it happens, great, if not, not a problem. I've never been with a woman who finishes every time, however, on the internet, one would be led to believe every husbands wife has multiple orgasms every time. I call BS. Even if you THINK she is finishing every time, or she's telling you she's finishing every time, she's not, I can promise that.


Thank you. This makes me feel better about my husband not finishing every time and then we won't have sex for a week and I have to wonder what happened... now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Bcause (5 mo ago)

I would be lieing if I said I always reached orgasm. I always want to, but as sex gets routine the foreplay often gets forgotten or pushed to fast. It takes some time to enjoy the ride to fulfillment. I still cherished the time together but wished we could back to the days of exploring each other until we were both at that wonderful tension releasing point. I did enjoy fulfilling him in ways that were separate from me, but I was not of the expectation to orgasm, it was to satisfy and enjoy him.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

LisaDiane said:


> You can't promise that for EVERY woman!!! Lol!!


Damn Skippy! My wife's "Pleasurable Moments" far exceeded mine! But I get great fulfillment in her being sassified! I even get great physical satisfaction from giving her full body rubdowns with Avacado oil. By the time I finish with the rubdown, she attacks me like a cougar on a deer. The girls she worked with started calling her a cougar when they found out I was 4 yrs younger that her.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So how important is having an orgasm when having sex? Can you have good sex without it?
> 
> Some here say they and their partner have them all the time while others say its not every time.
> 
> Does having or not having an O make the difference between good and bad sex and does that differ from men to women?


It depends.

I enjoy bringing my wife to an O. I love her and want her to be sexually satisfied. However, I have a higher sex drive than my wife does. That means I need sex more often than she does. 

Luckily for me, my W also enjoys using her body to bring me to O. Because my libido is stronger than hers, there will be times when she really doesn't care about having an O, but really wants me to. The Sex Therapist we worked with said that I just need to learn to enjoy when she wants to pleasure me and that as the higher sex drive individual I should learn how to enjoy the gift of her body. 

Sensate focus exercises were sort of like this where you took turns focusing on how good it feels to feel sensual touch and then at another time focus on how good it feels to give sensual touch. The only difference is sexual versus sensual and sharing not being 50/50. So yes, an O each time is not necessary, especially if there is a high libido difference. It doesn't make you a lazy lover if your spouse doesn't want to Orgasm and get's pleasure from pleasuring you. Of course you can't get lazy and not try to satisfy your lover.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Mybabysgotit said:


> For my wife and I, orgasm is a small part of the overall experience. If I had to guess, I would say I'm finishing about 50% of the time, and about the same for wife. There's definitely no pressure for either to finish and that's not our goal. If it happens, great, if not, not a problem. I've never been with a woman who finishes every time, however, on the internet, one would be led to believe every husbands wife has multiple orgasms every time. *I call BS. Even if you THINK she is finishing every time, or she's telling you she's finishing every time, she's not, I can promise that.*


This is based on your experience. There are women out there that can orgasm with about 30 seconds worth of effort. If you are with one of those women and she says she is finishing every time, she probably is. The effort required to achieve orgasm varies greatly from person to person.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I know it matters to my wife, and she orgasms very easily via PIV sex, digital and or oral stimulation.

And I know this matters to her, because after years of being married to her. Following reading discussing topics on TAM. She told me that she dumped her previous sexual partner, because she became completely unsatisfied with her sexual experience, with him never being able to bring her to orgasm. Which wasn't helped when he peddled the old trope that has never happened to me before with any women (he is 12 years her senior), then doubled down by starting to tell her she was lying and was having orgasms. And she even tried pretending she orgasmed just to avoid the argument with him as well. So as a consequence of quickly growing tired of that, she asked me out on a date (we worked together) and as it turned out she was happy with the result.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So how important is having an orgasm when having sex? Can you have good sex without it?
> 
> Some here say they and their partner have them all the time while others say its not every time.
> 
> Does having or not having an O make the difference between good and bad sex and does that differ from men to women?


I assume these are questions for women. HI am not a woman but my wife's orgasms are most important thing in sex for me, more important than my own orgasms. I would never be able to marry a woman who cannot achieve an orgasm with me.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Bcause said:


> I would be lieing if I said I always reached orgasm. I always want to, but as sex gets routine the foreplay often gets forgotten or pushed to fast. It takes some time to enjoy the ride to fulfillment. I still cherished the time together but wished we could back to the days of exploring each other until we were both at that wonderful tension releasing point. I did enjoy fulfilling him in ways that were separate from me, but I was not of the expectation to orgasm, it was to satisfy and enjoy him.


My husband is really bad about this. There really never has been any foreplay. It's more straight to the point with him. I always start it, with a BJ, and then he does his thing. I don't think it's laziness. I think he's shy, maybe?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Enigma32 said:


> There are women out there that can orgasm with about 30 seconds worth of effort.


Would imagine there is as much variation in this as there are women on the planet. All the way from never to always and from 30 seconds to 30 minutes. And, things change over the years. My wife had more of a hair trigger early in our life together as compared to now. 

Like the other poster mentioned, personally suspect there are a fair number of women who fake it to avoid hurting the old boy's delicate pride. AFAIK, the wife has never faked, because that isn't her nature about anything. She is as transparent as a freshly cleaned window.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> My husband is really bad about this. There really never has been any foreplay. It's more straight to the point with him. I always start it, with a BJ, and then he does his thing. I don't think it's laziness. I think he's shy, maybe?


Have you told him what you want and need? Quite honestly some of us men are just oblivious and maybe even a little stupid about what our partner needs to reach orgasm. It got a lot easier for me and a lot better for my wife once we talked about what works for her.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I’d say my wife is about 60% yes 40% no. She can have one 100% of the time if we incorporate a toy and probably close to 100% without one if she is on top and I can go long enough which is obviously a lot more work for her.

Some days though she doesn’t even bother. Considering how long hers go for I’m kind of surprised.

As for me the only time I don’t have one is if I have been drinking during the day and I end up taking too long or if it is maybe the 2nd session. In those cases sometimes I can crank one out myself but that can result in damage to the peen. I usually stop PIV within 5 minutes after she has hers to prevent damage to the V. This happens maybe once every couple months.

The interesting thing is, if I don’t have one I am fine with it. The last time that happened I remember thinking that I enjoyed it anyway.

Mrs on the other hand is not happy with that.

So flip the script on it, 40% of the time she is not doing it. I learned not to be bothered by it since I know she’s fully capable of getting there if she cares. I accept it at face value.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> I’d say my wife is about 60% yes 40% no. She can have one 100% of the time if we incorporate a toy and probably close to 100% without one if she is on top and I can go long enough which is obviously a lot more work for her.
> 
> Some days though she doesn’t even bother. Considering how long hers go for I’m kind of surprised.
> 
> ...


As I've gotten older the frequency of me not orgasming during sex has gone up. I felt porn had something to do with it too, so I've stopped. Still, I only orgasm maybe 75% of the time on average. If we go a couple days between sessions it is closer to 100%, but going at it daily or multiple times a day definitely makes it go down. Anyway, I found that it seemed to disappoint my wife more than me. She gets a real sense of satisfaction from making me orgasm. I think it is also because quite often her sensing/feeling my orgasm is often what puts her over the edge in achieving her own orgasm. We've talked about it and at this point it doesn't bother either of us, we just enjoy how ever it goes down. It's sex and intimacy, and it is tons of fun, lol.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Quite honestly some of us men are just oblivious and maybe even a little stupid about what our partner needs to reach orgasm.


Communication is of course imperative. But her husband not engaging in foreplay is rather dense IMO. Is there a man alive unaware that a woman needs some romancing and foreplay to warm up for the main event? So would conclude her husband is lazy and doesn't care if she is having fun.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So how important is having an orgasm when having sex? Can you have good sex without it?
> 
> Some here say they and their partner have them all the time while others say its not every time.
> 
> Does having or not having an O make the difference between good and bad sex and does that differ from men to women?


This is an interesting question and kind of ironic given my limited experience. I'm male and have only had experiences with two women and they were _very_ different. 

The first person I was with achieved orgasm fairly easily (with oral) and it _was_ an expectation of the sexual experience. However, she wasn't an enthusiastic participant even if I was offering to _just_ do the one thing that I knew would bring her to orgasm.

The current person I'm with doesn't orgasm that often. She doesn't reliably or quickly orgasm when she's doing it herself either. She's always a willing and enthusiastic participant in our activities (unless she's exhausted in which case there's less enthusiasm). She sometimes feels guilty if I've been "trying" for an hour (or more) and she hasn't had an orgasm. 

For me, the sensations I feel can definitely be intense without there being an orgasm involved. I can definitely enjoy sex without an orgasm. My orgasm is probably more important to my (current) partner than it is to me. I sometimes have a mental block against it where I would unconsciously vary my rhythm or pause when I feel myself getting close and therefore preventing it from happening. If I have a physical _need_ for release, it's going to happen regardless of the quality of the experience. It's essentially scratching an itch and if it doesn't happen during sex, I'll take care of it later.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> As I've gotten older the frequency of me not orgasming during sex has gone up. I felt porn had something to do with it too, so I've stopped. Still, I only orgasm maybe 75% of the time on average. If we go a couple days between sessions it is closer to 100%, but going at it daily or multiple times a day definitely makes it go down. Anyway, I found that it seemed to disappoint my wife more than me. She gets a real sense of satisfaction from making me orgasm. I think it is also because quite often her sensing/feeling my orgasm is often what puts her over the edge in achieving her own orgasm. We've talked about it and at this point it doesn't bother either of us, we just enjoy how ever it goes down. It's sex and intimacy, and it is tons of fun, lol.


Again, when I read your post I have to check to see if I posted it(except for porn) and forgot. 😆 Seems like we are brothers from another mother, and our wives are a sister from another Mr. Heck she even started long ago calling me Big Daddy....could be BigDaddyOK now she just calls me Daddy😜

Me not reaching orgasm, bothers my wife more than me. In the past when she had something bothering her(pain, too much on mind) she would still have sex with me because she wanted to please me. Hell she initiates sex when passing a kidney stone. She says it will make her forget about the pain for a bit, and maybe shake that thing loose so it passes sooner.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Again, when I read your post I have to check to see if I posted it(except for porn) and forgot. 😆 Seems like we are brothers from another mother, and our wives are a sister from another Mr.
> 
> Me not reaching orgasm, bothers my wife more than me. In the past when she had something bothering her(pain, too much on mind) she would still have sex with me because she wanted to please me. Hell she initiates sex when passing a kidney stone. She says it will make her forget about the pain for a bit, and maybe shake that thing loose so it passes sooner.


The similarities are striking. The classic excuse for not having sex is, "not tonight honey, I have a headache." My wife has initiated sex with me because she had a headache, for the same basic reason. It would make her forget about it and she says the stress relief she gets from it helps relieve the pain.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrs. C and I both like getting ours, a lot.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I think it is also because quite often her sensing/feeling my orgasm is often what puts her over the edge in achieving her own orgasm.


Yeah same I know she likes to feel it and she tries to even time hers so it’s likely to happen around the same time.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> You can't promise that for EVERY woman!!! Lol!!


Then I would challenge you to point out anyone you know, or heard of, that orgasmed every single time she had sex.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> This is based on your experience. There are women out there that can orgasm with about 30 seconds worth of effort. If you are with one of those women and she says she is finishing every time, she probably is. The effort required to achieve orgasm varies greatly from person to person.


Not just based on my experience. Based on everyone's experience. Even my wife said there's no way any woman finishes every single time. Not going to argue this one over the internet, cause I know your woman probably does cause you're a super stud like every other guy on here, but I can tell you if we were at a BBQ together and asked every girl there if she orgasmed every time she had sex, every single one would say no.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Then I would challenge you to point out anyone you know, or heard of, that orgasmed every single time she had sex.


Do you really think that women want to share that information openly? Lol!!

Besides, YOU said if anyone said she did, they were lying...so you wouldn't believe me anyway!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Not just based on my experience. Based on everyone's experience. Even my wife said there's no way any woman finishes every single time. Not going to argue this one over the internet, cause I know your woman probably does cause you're a super stud like every other guy on here, but I can tell you if we were at a BBQ together and asked every girl there if she orgasmed every time she had sex, every single one would say no.


You don't have "everyone's experience", and neither does your wife. 

And you are doing exactly what I said you would do if someone challenged you like you told me to...you dismissed him and you were even mocking towards him about it...do you think people want to share this kind of private information with you when you respond that way?


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Have you told him what you want and need? Quite honestly some of us men are just oblivious and maybe even a little stupid about what our partner needs to reach orgasm. It got a lot easier for me and a lot better for my wife once we talked about what works for her.


Yes. He's really bad about starting it. I think he's shy. Or lazy. Or both. But then once we get things going, he's fantastic at making it all about me which then I end up feeling awkward because I just want him close to me. Me, communicate to me and tell me what you want. That's the greatest thing. Him, he gets distracted if I talk to him. Which is weird because then sometimes he'll throw in the whole 'you like that' when he's drunk and I get confused and don't answer. I once laughed and that didn't go so well.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

FWIW there is at least one woman on TAM (now banned) who told me my wife isn’t into it because she has a minimum of one orgasm every time and the problems with sex in my marriage are potentially because I am not able to get it done every time.

Glad to see some women who say they don’t have one every time even with guys they admit do it for them. They just don’t.

On the other hand, I don’t disbelieve the first example. There probably are women who have one from PIV every time.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> FWIW there is at least one woman on TAM (now banned) who told me my wife isn’t into it because she has a minimum of one orgasm every time and the problems with sex in my marriage are potentially because I am not able to get it done every time.


Imagine you reference the one who nearly rolled over the page number maximum before the ban hammer ended her reign. I am now not convinced she was even real. Anyway, every time is a lot of times without failure. Seems statistically impossible over any reasonable time interval.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Interesting read attached on female orgasms. Kind of reiterates what some have said in this thread just with lower percentages (i.e. women don't orgasm every time but ones in long term relationships do orgasm more frequently than single women). We have seen that to be true here as well from @BigDaddyNY , @Rus47 and @Personal ..all long term marriages.

And yes some here are stating that their wives orgasm all the time and sure, I believe that as of course there are likely just as many women out there who do not. We just are not hearing from them.

The group here is just the ones who like and enjoy sex. I am sure there is a forum somewhere where no women orgasm and that is the norm. The interesting thing in the article is it said women who WANT to orgasm are more inclined to do so. Seems logical as if she isn't into it, no matter how much the guy tries, its not going to happen. My own wife is that way. Hardly ever wants to as she says its too much work. Not much I can do about that.

Also keep in mind this thread is a sample size of what, 21 people? The majority of which are male who are proud of their sex life. So yeah its possible.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Not just based on my experience. Based on everyone's experience. Even my wife said there's no way any woman finishes every single time. Not going to argue this one over the internet, cause I know your woman probably does cause you're a super stud like every other guy on here, but I can tell you if we were at a BBQ together and asked every girl there if she orgasmed every time she had sex, every single one would say no.


You do not speak for everyone. This topic seems to have you a bit flustered for some reason. Maybe it's a sore subject at your place.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> The interesting thing in the article is *it said women who WANT to orgasm are more inclined to do so*. Seems logical as if *she isn't into it, no matter how much the guy tries, its not going to happen*. My own wife is that way. Hardly ever wants to as she says its too much work. Not much I can do about that.


Isn't that like saying people who like chocolate are more inclined to eat it? Why would person of either gender NOT *want* an orgasm? I mean what it not to like? It would be like me telling the wife "No, I really don't feel like having an orgasm this evening" She would know that is a lie. I could imagine that a person might want one but not know how to achieve it, or the stars don't align, or their partner p!st them off during the day, or the room is too hot or the kid was a little monster today or whatever prevents it. 

The "not into it" OTOH certainly rings true and logical. If the sex doesn't float their boat, they can't get into it enough to even begin climbing the mountain, let alone reach the peak. Unfortunately it might be the dynamic of the particular relationship they are in. With another person, they might be doing multiples 7 days a week and twice on Saturdays. 

It is interesting reading us men conjecturing about female orgasms. Was the article talking about women wanting an orgasm written by a male?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> Isn't that like saying people who like chocolate are more inclined to eat it? Why would person of either gender NOT *want* an orgasm? I mean what it not to like? It would be like me telling the wife "No, I really don't feel like having an orgasm this evening" She would know that is a lie. I could imagine that a person might want one but not know how to achieve it, or the stars don't align, or their partner p!st them off during the day, or the room is too hot or the kid was a little monster today or whatever prevents it.
> 
> The "not into it" OTOH certainly rings true and logical. If the sex doesn't float their boat, they can't get into it enough to even begin climbing the mountain, let alone reach the peak. Unfortunately it might be the dynamic of the particular relationship they are in. With another person, they might be doing multiples 7 days a week and twice on Saturdays.
> 
> It is interesting reading us men conjecturing about female orgasms. Was the article talking about women wanting an orgasm written by a male?


I guess it goes to the fact that some people (both men and women) are just not into sex that much that they feel the need to orgasm when having it. Some of the replies here seem to allude to this whereby a person enjoys sex but an orgasm is not mandatory.

I for one would not want to have sex without an orgasm but thats just me.

Article written by one male and one female.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Not just based on my experience. Based on everyone's experience. Even my wife said there's no way any woman finishes every single time. Not going to argue this one over the internet, cause I know your woman probably does cause you're a super stud like every other guy on here, but I can tell you if we were at a BBQ together and asked every girl there if she orgasmed every time she had sex, every single one would say no.


Same as there are men who do not have orgasm every time. Back when my kids were little, there were times my when my wife was stressed out or in pain, no she did not get there. Your argument is saying a woman may orgasm every time for last 30 years, but with her 1st at 18, she didn't so you can't say she always orgasms. That is BS argument.



I can say with certainty my wife the last 7 + yrs has reached orgasm, typically MULTIPLE orgasms. She is just a rare blessed woman in that, especially being she has had a complete hysterectomy. Then again she takes HRT faithfully and the Dr. who did the surgery took specific precaution to not damage nerves to the vaginal canal to limit that. Even my wife says the hysto was a great thing as certain times there was a lot of pain with sex when she still had everything. Not talking pain from me hitting her cervix either.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I have multiple orgasms, but that is just a capacity and not a need. There are other ways to wind down, but after becoming highly aroused, I need orgasm to relieve the tension. 

I found it interesting when I was castrate (no testosterone, no libido) I could go to the point of almost going into orgasm and then just instantly turn everything off without the orgasm. I was producing at least one high quality erection each day and the best are just pre orgasm so that quite a few times a week I'd just go that bit further. But sometimes not.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

The old Masters and Johnson research probably "probed" this subject (and other related ones) quite "deeply". Every time I see a "report" or "survey" on this or similar topic, always think about that research six decades ago. I have never actually read their research, but just for grins may try to find a copy of the first book "Human Sexual Response".


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Orgasms are great but they are not the ultimate determinate as to whether the sex was good/great or not. Take away the ability to orgasm for all of us and it’s not like all sex is gonna stop lol! And that’s because all sex is great.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> The old Masters and Johnson research probably "probed" this subject (and other related ones) quite "deeply". Every time I see a "report" or "survey" on this or similar topic, always think about that research six decades ago. I have never actually read their research, but just for grins may try to find a copy of the first book "Human Sexual Response".


I actually read that book, a couple of them.
Back in like 1977 or so. I was 14 or 15, stumbled across them in the house.

Interesting reading for a teen I'll say. Especially reading their lover surrogates stories assisting those in relationships or Ms.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> Same as there are men who do not have orgasm every time. Back when my kids were little, there were times my when my wife was stressed out or in pain, no she did not get there. Your argument is saying a woman may orgasm every time for last 30 years, but with her 1st at 18, she didn't so you can't say she always orgasms. That is BS argument.
> 
> 
> 
> I can say with certainty my wife the last 7 + yrs has reached orgasm, typically MULTIPLE orgasms. She is just a rare blessed woman in that, especially being she has had a complete hysterectomy. Then again she takes HRT faithfully and the Dr. who did the surgery took specific precaution to not damage nerves to the vaginal canal to limit that. Even my wife says the hysto was a great thing as certain times there was a lot of pain with sex when she still had everything. Not talking pain from me hitting her cervix either.


W has had hysterectomy too. Was a build up of repetitive troubles over a year that left no alternative. 

Fortunately went well, and she's still wildly orgasmic, sexual interests continued.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Interesting read attached on female orgasms. Kind of reiterates what some have said in this thread just with lower percentages (i.e. women don't orgasm every time but ones in long term relationships do orgasm more frequently than single women). We have seen that to be true here as well from @BigDaddyNY , @Rus47 and @Personal ..all long term marriages.
> 
> And yes some here are stating that their wives orgasm all the time and sure, I believe that as of course there are likely just as many women out there who do not. We just are not hearing from them.
> 
> ...


This is actually a very interesting and scientific article! Haven't read the whole thing but what have so far rings true.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I for one would not want to have sex without an orgasm but thats just me.


Wife n I never have engaged with orgasm as being a goal. Its kinda assumed that is the “climax”, but we aren’t either one thinking of that goal. We are focused on enjoying one another and the journey. We have both had times when one or both if us didnt get there. No big deal. Next time is no more than a day away.

If either of us had prolonged difficulties we would surely be seeking solutions. But in general we don’t have a list of items we need to check off in order to enjoy one another.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> The similarities are striking. The classic excuse for not having sex is, "not tonight honey, I have a headache." My wife has initiated sex with me because she had a headache, for the same basic reason. It would make her forget about it and she says the stress relief she gets from it helps relieve the pain.


My husban


ccpowerslave said:


> Yeah same I know she likes to feel it and she tries to even time hers so it’s likely to happen around the same time.


I'm the exact same way. So my husband gets frustrated because he can't finish unless I get mine and I don't get mine until he gets his. We are getting it figured out though!


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> So my husband gets frustrated because he can't finish unless I get mine and I don't get mine until he gets his.


Why not just enjoy the journey? I guess maybe your dynamic has arrived where it is. But reminds of the old “you go first! No you go first” joke.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Not just based on my experience. Based on everyone's experience. Even my wife said there's no way any woman finishes every single time. Not going to argue this one over the internet, cause I know your woman probably does cause you're a super stud like every other guy on here, but I can tell you if we were at a BBQ together and asked every girl there if she orgasmed every time she had sex, every single one would say no.


Same as there are men who do not have orgasm every time. Back when my kids were little, there were times my when my wife was stressed out or in pain, no she did not get there. Your argument is saying a woman may orgasm every time for last 30 years, but with her 1st at 18, she didn't so you can't say she always orgasms. That is BS argument.



I can say with certainty my wife the last 7 + yrs has reached orgasm, typically MULTIPLE orgasms. She is just a rare blessed woman in that, especially being she has had a complete hysterectomy. Then again she takes HRT faithfully and the Dr. who did the surgery took specific precaution to not damage nerves to the vaginal canal to limit that. Even my wife says the hysto was a great thing as certain times there was a lot of pain with sex when she still had everything. Not talking pain from me hitting her cervix either.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I guess it goes to the fact that some people (both men and women) are just not into sex that much that they feel the need to orgasm when having it. Some of the replies here seem to allude to this whereby a person enjoys sex but an orgasm is not mandatory.
> 
> I for one would not want to have sex without an orgasm but thats just me.
> 
> Article written by one male and one female.


Not wanting sex w/o orgasm. I think it is you that is not that into sex then. My wife and I have sex at least 5 days a week. But when you are going at it and don't get to bed till midnight or later then up at 5:30-6:00am for work, sometimes you have to take a down night to catch up on sleep because of exhaustion.

Even a missed night and we are out of sorts, she told me this morning she missed me. I was thinking about bending her over side of bed before work, but she can't be late. So yeah, I am definitely INTO sex, but it is the emotional bond to her that I feel, that is more important to me, than just "busting a nut".


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I guess it goes to the fact that some people (both men and women) are just not into sex that much that they feel the need to orgasm when having it. Some of the replies here seem to allude to this whereby a person enjoys sex but an orgasm is not mandatory.
> 
> I for one would not want to have sex without an orgasm but thats just me.
> 
> Article written by one male and one female.





Rus47 said:


> Why not just enjoy the journey? I guess maybe your dynamic has arrived where it is. But reminds of the old “you go first! No you go first” joke.


I think we are getting it figured out.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Divinely Favored said:


> Same as there are men who do not have orgasm every time - *yes, this is what I said in my original post, might want to go back and look at it for clarity.* . Back when my kids were little, there were times my when my wife was stressed out or in pain, no she did not get there -* That's my whole point, women mostly orgasm with their mind, and women aren't going to be in the right mindset..every..single..time.* . Your argument is saying a woman may orgasm every time for last 30 years, but with her 1st at 18, she didn't so you can't say she always orgasms. - *Sorry, I have no idea where that statement came from, maybe someone else's post??* That is BS argument. - *you actually just backed up my whole argument*
> 
> I can say with certainty my wife the last 7 + yrs has reached orgasm, typically MULTIPLE orgasms. -* no, you can't say for certainty. If i'm a betting man, and I am, I would bet dimes to dollars there has been a time that your wife didn't orgasm in the last seven years, considering you both have a fairly active sex life. *


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> You do not speak for everyone. This topic seems to have you a bit flustered for some reason. Maybe it's a sore subject at your place.


So let me get this straight, you don't like or agree with what I said and now you have to try a personal dig at me? really? Grow up already, that's not how to play nice.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> Do you really think that women want to share that information openly? Lol!!
> 
> Besides, YOU said if anyone said she did, they were lying...so you wouldn't believe me anyway! - * So, I take it you have had an orgasm every single time you had sex or know another female that has? or let me guess, you won't share that information openly...*


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> Do you really think that women want to share that information openly? Lol!! -
> *"I have multiple orgasms, but that is just a capacity and not a need. There are other ways to wind down, but after becoming highly aroused, I need orgasm to relieve the tension" - hmm, woman won't say yes or no to a question, but will offer up this information? yep, i guess you're right...lol*
> 
> 
> Besides, YOU said if anyone said she did, they were lying...so you wouldn't believe me anyway!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Mybabysgotit said:


> *So, I take it you have had an orgasm every single time you had sex or know another female that has? or let me guess, you won't share that information openly...*


You don't need to "guess"....I told you clearly that it wasn't worth sharing it with YOU openly, because you are being snarky and accusing anyone who disagrees with you of lying.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Mybabysgotit said:


> *"I have multiple orgasms, but that is just a capacity and not a need. There are other ways to wind down, but after becoming highly aroused, I need orgasm to relieve the tension" - hmm, woman won't say yes or no to a question, but will offer up this information? yep, i guess you're right...lol*


You aren't interested in learning anything new that doesn't conform to how YOU say things must be, so I don't know why you want to keep arguing about this.

You cannot say that there aren't women who orgasm every time, and "guarantee" that you are correct. You don't know and neither does your wife. That's all I wanted to point out. Believe me or not, that's up to you.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Mybabysgotit said:


> LisaDiane said:
> 
> Do you really think that women want to share that information openly? Lol!! -
> *"I have multiple orgasms, but that is just a capacity and not a need. There are other ways to wind down, but after becoming highly aroused, I need orgasm to relieve the tension" - hmm, woman won't say yes or no to a question, but will offer up this information? yep, i guess you're right...lol*
> ...


I think you have your postings mixed up. I'm the one who posted about multiple orgasms and I am very much male.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Divinely Favored said:


> Same as there are men who do not have orgasm every time. Back when my kids were little, there were times my when my wife was stressed out or in pain, no she did not get there. Your argument is saying a woman may orgasm every time for last 30 years, but with her 1st at 18, she didn't so you can't say she always orgasms. That is BS argument.
> 
> 
> 
> I can say with certainty my wife the last 7 + yrs has reached orgasm, typically MULTIPLE orgasms. She is just a rare blessed woman in that, especially being she has had a complete hysterectomy. Then again she takes HRT faithfully and the Dr. who did the surgery took specific precaution to not damage nerves to the vaginal canal to limit that. Even my wife says the hysto was a great thing as certain times there was a lot of pain with sex when she still had everything. Not talking pain from me hitting her cervix either.


And if I remember your story correctly. Back before 7 years ago there were some times that sex was as frequent as you'd like.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Anastasia6 said:


> And if I remember your story correctly. Back before 7 years ago there were some times that sex was as frequent as you'd like.


Think you meant wasn't as frequent. Yes I was even contemplating divorce. 3x a month was killing me. She was stressing and wearing herself out trying to be supermom and forgot she was a wife too. We finally established communication and she realized I was a man that sex was MUCH more than just physical to me. I did not have the same programming as her ex hubby. I was feeling unloved, very resentful and about to punch out. 

She had issues from childhood and prior marriage that she was not telling me. In turn I was the nice guy that kept tolerating and steadily building anger and resentment toward her. 

After a burglary, we moved to another state into a house owned by my parents. She was a girl that had basically been raising her 2 little brothers since she was 14. She would start a fight with her alcoholic dad to draw his attention away from her brothers. So she is a scrapper. Anywho, she did not like livi g in a house of my parents. Did not like feeling like we owed anyone something.

Any way, her motto was, "Say what you mean and mean what you say"
She was stressed because she felt like I was scared to stand on my own away from parents. But she kept acting *****y and snarky about me not going to the bank for house loan. But during the same time period she kept getting pissy and spouting off that she just needed to leave and go live by herself. I would get to point of going to bank and she would say that, so I would throw on the brakes, I was not going to get house loan and have a walk away wife, living in a house on my salary alone with 2 children. This went on for several years and finally when things blew up, she explained that she thought I was afraid to move away from parents. I told her no, it was because you kept saying you ought to just leave, that I would not get a loan.
She said I did not mean it, I was just pushing you to do something. Well because of that, we were not in our own home 5 yrs earlier. Say what you mean and mean what you say.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Enigma32 said:


> This is based on your experience. There are women out there that can orgasm with about 30 seconds worth of effort. If you are with one of those women and she says she is finishing every time, she probably is. The effort required to achieve orgasm varies greatly from person to person.


Yep, that is my wife. I think the longest we've ever had to work to get her there is about five minutes. Usually two minutes or less. She can orgasm through oral, fingers, PIV with little effort needed, and usually has multiples. I also think that is why for her, orgasm is absolutely the end goal. In the rare time she is unable to, she gets extremely frustrated bordering on angry. I mean, she enjoys the whole time, but for her, orgasm is an absolutely necessary end goal.


----------



## Marsh_Mallow* (2 mo ago)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So how important is having an orgasm when having sex? Can you have good sex without it?
> 
> Some here say they and their partner have them all the time while others say its not every time.
> 
> Does having or not having an O make the difference between good and bad sex and does that differ from men to women?


It’s very important to me. No orgasm equals not good sex for me and unfortunately I’ll feel disappointed. But I know people who don’t every time and are fine with it.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Marsh_Mallow* said:


> It’s very important to me. No orgasm equals not good sex for me and unfortunately I’ll feel disappointed. But I know people who don’t every time and are fine with it.


Can’t understand women who stop short.


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So how important is having an orgasm when having sex?


Very important. I don't mind not having one as long as my SO gets one but that we both climax is a must. 



> Can you have good sex without it?


No.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I for one would not want to have sex without an orgasm but thats just me.





BoSlander said:


> Very important. I don't mind not having one as long as my SO gets one but that we both climax is a must.


You don’t mind not climaxing so long as your SO climaxes, but it’s a must that you both climax?


----------



## Hurthusband77 (May 9, 2021)

I’ve been with my wife for 24 years, married for 16, we were each other’s firsts.

My wife has always been very easy to bring to orgasm, oral, PIV, anal and has had O’s while sleeping. She is also blessed with basically no refractory period. It is certainly ego boosting for me, but I do know it isn’t just me. She’s had two affairs that came to light 7 years ago that we are working through. She told me she orgasmed with both of them.

We learned about sex from each other. We were both HL at the beginning and has only started to slow down now, but probably a couple times per week. As some othes have pointed out, my wife’s pleasure is more important to me than my own. I get more from sex if she is satisfied and I think it shows in how she reacts to me.

If my wife didn’t orgasm during sex or was intermittent, it would make me try harder.

Even with last night, we have been fighting about the drop in her libido and my desire to mix things up, so sex has been any issue recently. We went to bed late, but she asked if I wanted to do stuff. We did, but since we had been fighting earlier, it was “different”. She took longer to O from oral, but still did. I didn’t react as I normally do with oral, but sex was very good. We didn’t really say anything to each other, just got to it. She had 7-10 orgasms and was spent afterwards. Im
Not bragging or exaggerating, she is just one of those women. It did improve the mood between us though.

My wife has said that for her, the mental aspects can make her O’s different. If she is very turned on, it can actually be tough as a guy to get any kind of rhythm going, since we do have to take a 5 second break after each one.

My wife tells me that based on her friend group, she is about the only one that can O easily. A few barely do and have dead bedrooms, some do with some work and focus, some can have them easily one time and none at all the next. Every woman is different and has different likes. The best thing I have done is listen to her (literally) and listen by observing her body language during sex. We’ve had sex thousands of times and know each other very well and that would certainly help. It must be tough to have an amazing one night stand, unless the two people are somehow perfectly matched sexually. For most, it takes 5-10 times to really learn what your partner wants, if you care to listen / observe.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Hurthusband77 said:


> I’ve been with my wife for 24 years, married for 16, we were each other’s firsts.
> 
> My wife has always been very easy to bring to orgasm, oral, PIV, anal and has had O’s while sleeping. She is also blessed with basically no refractory period. It is certainly ego boosting for me, but I do know it isn’t just me. She’s had two affairs that came to light 7 years ago that we are working through. She told me she orgasmed with both of them.
> 
> ...


Two affairs?


----------



## Hurthusband77 (May 9, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Two affairs?


Yup, a ONS prior to marriage and a one time PA about 10 years ago. Found out 7 years ago.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Dang.how did you find out ?


----------



## Hurthusband77 (May 9, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Dang.how did you find out ?


Snooped her laptop email one night, still don’t know why, I just did and found undeniable proof of the most recent affair. She admitted the ONS the same night when I confronted her.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Wow. Fessed up when busted. I suspected my wife years ago. She got mad. Almost too mad, ya know?


----------



## Hurthusband77 (May 9, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Wow. Fessed up when busted. I suspected my wife years ago. She got mad. Almost too mad, ya know?


I had suspicions and when looking back, all the signs were there. I had softly confronted my wife with suspicions a couple of times over the years. She never got angry, was more sad….now I know why. That should have been a huge red flag for me. What’s done is done.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Cant change past. Can influence future


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

CraigBesuden said:


> You don’t mind not climaxing so long as your SO climaxes, but it’s a must that you both climax?


@CraigBesuden Sometimes I can't orgasm... especially if we do it multiple times. By the 4th time I'm all out of ammo. NOW, this doesn't mean she can't, so I'll continue until she does. 

BUT the ideal is that we both orgasm. JMHO.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

BoSlander said:


> @CraigBesuden Sometimes I can't orgasm... especially if we do it multiple times. By the 4th time I'm all out of ammo. NOW, this doesn't mean she can't, so I'll continue until she does.
> 
> BUT the ideal is that we both orgasm. JMHO.


How old are you? Fourth time? did that long ago but not at nearly 62.


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

Longtime Hubby said:


> How old are you? Fourth time? did that long ago but not at nearly 62.


Late 40s. I’m very good physical shape though.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

BoSlander said:


> @CraigBesuden Sometimes I can't orgasm... especially if we do it multiple times. By the 4th time I'm all out of ammo.


I've never tried more than four. The fourth one makes me feel trashed as if some bio chemical is either used up or I've OD'd. Not real pleasant. If my partner needs more, I just go along for the ride.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

BoSlander said:


> Late 40s. I’m very good physical shape though.


I’m well preserved for a 1960 model, but 4 in one night??


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Longtime Hubby said:


> I’m well preserved for a 1960 model, but 4 in one night??


I’m a 50’s model, and still have as many as. 3 now and then, and two often. 
When I was still in my 40’s, I had 6 a few times, although that was over a 4 or 5 hour period, and 4 or 5 many times. The last one or two, were almost empty shots, but still something, and the orgasm was there. 

It’s just a matter of how a guy is wired. Some are one and done, for a day or more. Others, have some Energizer bunny in em I guess.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Lurkster said:


> I’m a 50’s model, and still have as many as. 3 now and then, and two often.
> When I was still in my 40’s, I had 6 a few times, although that was over a 4 or 5 hour period, and 4 or 5 many times. The last one or two, were almost empty shots, but still something, and the orgasm was there.
> 
> It’s just a matter of how a guy is wired. Some are one and done, for a day or more. Others, have some Energizer bunny in em I guess.


I guess. also Need a partner willing for twinbill or more


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Longtime Hubby said:


> I guess. also Need a partner willing for twinbill or more


Yes! I got that!


----------

